# Jasper County Yellows



## river rat 70 (Mar 16, 2013)

Went out for about an hour today and found 30 yellows. We need some rain. The yellows I found where small and a little dry.


----------



## ruggykerns (Apr 16, 2014)

i found 20 small yellows today and 8 really fresh big ones and over 300 black ones all blacks were nice size all by kankakee river good luck


----------



## river rat 70 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice ruggy,,,, thats a dam good day of hunting. With the rains coming we should be able to walk out the front door and step on em huh. lol I was thinking about going today but i am soaking up some AC tonight. It was a rough day at work. Did you find em in Jasper county? Good luck to ya,,, not that you need it. lol.


----------



## kankakee marshes (Apr 25, 2013)

have found 220 morels in kankakee bayou last 3 days. greys were drying out 2 days ago, yellows were popping up today. some were dry in direct sunlight but others had a lot of moisture. with rain tomorrow, it'll be on this weekend!


----------



## wanttoberiverrat (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello Kankakee
Can you offer a couple tips?in the bottoms?trees?
My first yeR searching river.thanks in advance and happy hunting!


----------



## river rat 70 (Mar 16, 2013)

So far for the year I have picked about 250 black, grey and yellows. It has been an exciting year. I have had short windows to get out and hunt, but have done well (compared to the last few years). First time in eight years that i have found morels in my own back yard. Could it be from dumping the water i soaked the morels in? Hoping so. I am gonna head out this evening when it cools off and go one of my river spots. Havent found any this season there, so hopefully I will find some big yellows!!! I am saddened that the season is so short. It seems like it was January and I was chomping at the bit to go and here it is almost over. Good luck to all and hope the morel gods smile upon us all!! Hopefully I come home with a good video to post.


----------

